# XM activation (after Christmas)



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I had some problems getting my Delphi activated on the 12/23, it took about 3 hrs to get the channels to download. On the 24th Xm engineering called to make sure evrything was fine and to ask me some questions just trying to pinpoint my problems and why it took 3 hours.

I was warned because of all the new activations expected after Christmas and because of heavy traffic/activation requests, activations could take as long as 12 to 24 hours .


----------

